

Sony, SanDisk working on 2TB Memory Sticks - vaksel
http://news.cnet.com/8301-17938_105-10153657-1.html?tag=mncol;title

======
jacquesm
the way I read the article it's more about a format upgrade that will allow
capacities _up to_ 2TB. Correct me if I'm wrong please...

